# Dzelži / Hardware >  meklēju lūzni

## tansor

Meklēju kādu kas varētu atdot kādu vecu datoru.
Precīzāk man vajag tikai CPU, mātesplati un barokli.

----------


## Gints_lv

Ja der P1 ap200 Mh Liepājā zvani 3490939

----------

